# the world needs more hugs we need to do something!!!



## The King Of Dreams (Aug 18, 2010)

cookie_thief said:


> Epic ENFJ, ENFP, INFJ, INFP, INTJ, ENTJ hug attack:
> 
> ENFJ hugs: @Happy about Nothing. @KC @Mr. X @bigwilly @BlueSeven @pmj85 @shakti [For all your insight on the ENFJ sub-forum]
> 
> ...


 @cookie_thief *super hugs* Thanks a million!


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

BlueSeven said:


> We should all wear 'Free Hugs' t shirts one day.


i like this idea, but first we need to get the word out to more people everyone should use facebook and other social networks at their advantage to advertise this day, we need a set day and somehow these cyberhug people need to let me know that they know whats going on so this is more effective...if you dont have the shirts you can make your own out of a white T or make a cardboard sign


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

cookie_thief said:


> YES. And then post pics in the ENFJ picture thread.


we could post pics in every thread, and on other forms of social media, and let them know before hand of the hug scarcity awareness day


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

more extreme people could do this and hand out flyers on reasons why we hug, and why hugs are good, and we could try to start an event in our schools, colleges, and communities for those who go all out, thats how important hugs are to me


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFzJDPjClv8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lady Nurture (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a wonderful, whimsical, fantastic thread. I'd like to thank @YourNameHere with a hug for posting such a fitting picture (which has now become my rather fashionable background). Salutes to you, fellow NF! And @INTJellectual: Thank you for the hugs; here's one back you cuddly thing! :kitteh: Keep believing in the power of your intentions and these hugs will become charged with purpose! Onward my friends, onward!


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

@Lady Nurture: I appreciate that! I just kinda "saw" it in my head when I got out of bed. I spent half my morning making it (you wouldn't believe how hard it is to find an image you can actually do something with on google) before I even got my coffee. :bored:

Hugs for you too! Thanks for making me feel welcome in our shared NF domain. :kitteh:


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

I can confirm this, I haven't had a real hug in years unless you count these kittens.


----------



## cookie_thief (Sep 12, 2012)

YourNameHere said:


> I just kinda "saw" it in my head when I got out of bed. I spent half my morning making it (you wouldn't believe how hard it is to find an image you can actually do something with on google) before I even got my coffee. :bored:


You *made *that?! :shocked:

SO cool. Awesome job. Lets totally use it.


----------



## cookie_thief (Sep 12, 2012)

Doom said:


> I can confirm this, I haven't had a real hug in years unless you count these kittens.


:shocked: You haven't been hugged......... in years?

How is this possibru?

I'd give you a giant glomp right right now now if we were in the same room together.


----------



## EbonyTigger (Apr 13, 2012)

*hugpounces everyone on PerC*


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

cookie_thief said:


> You *made *that?! :shocked:


Not really  I got the crown off G-Images (that was 80% of the whole effort). I just slapped some text on top of it. 19% was just getting the transparency right (un-isolated clipart is just one of those things that gets my socks in a knot).

Ironically, this is what I'm battling today, again. My job's gonna give me an ulcer before I'm 30. :laughing:


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

The Universe is in a good mood today. :crazy: It sent me these:









It's weird to actually hold them in my hands.

I'll take it as a sign to SPREAD MORE HUGS


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey is Dianna Agron an NF?  Because YouMeandCharlie, reminds me alot of this thread!


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

Doom said:


> I can confirm this, I haven't had a real hug in years unless you count these kittens.


But why? This concerns me!


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

midnightstar said:


> *hugpounces everyone on PerC*


That was one awesome hug!


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

You need to be initiating these hugs  I'm so sad for you. Hugs are for the soul.


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

BlueSeven said:


> You need to be initiating these hugs  I'm so sad for you. Hugs are for the soul.


Initiation helps things - very much!


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

haha, I guess only an NF would write such a thread. I would say that the world doesn't deserve hugs for the most part


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

huesos said:


> haha, I guess only an NF would write such a thread. I would say that the world doesn't deserve hugs for the most part


No! You have to always believe that the vast majority of people are good people.


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

huesos said:


> haha, I guess only an NF would write such a thread. I would say that the world doesn't deserve hugs for the most part


We don't restrict things to the deserved. : )


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

essiechan said:


> what kind souls thank u 4 the hugs


* hugs anew *


----------



## cheburashka (Jan 4, 2013)

fguewriter said:


> * hugs anew *


thank u kind stranger


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

essiechan said:


> thank u kind stranger


You are welcome, good soul.


----------



## Meril (Sep 17, 2012)

After being hugged by an ENFP-girl I became way more open to hugs in general and sometimes feel a need to hug someone. So I have this theory: At first only ENFPs were into hugging - however its infectious and slowly starts to spread out to everyone.


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

Meril said:


> After being hugged by an ENFP-girl I became way more open to hugs in general and sometimes feel a need to hug someone. So I have this theory: At first only ENFPs were into hugging - however its infectious and slowly starts to spread out to everyone.


That ENFP did the job!


----------



## livingunique333 (Dec 28, 2012)

If it's okay with someone, one of those hugs sounds kind of nice.


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

livingunique333 said:


> If it's okay with someone, one of those hugs sounds kind of nice.


* gives @livingunique333 a warm hug *


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

What's wrong?


----------



## fguewriter (Dec 24, 2012)

BlueSeven said:


> What's wrong?


I think @livingunique333 may not know this is for him without quoting/tagging him?


----------



## livingunique333 (Dec 28, 2012)

BlueSeven said:


> What's wrong?


I'm an INFJ and we have our days sometimes :/


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

@livingunique333 Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## livingunique333 (Dec 28, 2012)

BlueSeven said:


> @_livingunique333_ Do you want to talk about it?


How sweet of you to ask  I don't think it's something I really need to talk about, just sometimes my inner voices get louder than the voices around me and I have to withdraw. It's hard to explain.


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

livingunique333 said:


> How sweet of you to ask  I don't think it's something I really need to talk about, just sometimes my inner voices get louder than the voices around me and I have to withdraw. It's hard to explain.


No it's okay  I think I can understand, you're literally 100 percent introverted! That is so beautiful, but can't always be easy.


----------



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

ok so whos ready to do something about this, this is a real crisist, the world is beautiful but could be so much more with the power of hugs, hugs make your soul happy, theyre warm and fuzzy, they let you know someone cares, they are the tear breakers on your darkest days, hugs are medicine that we need more of


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

It's okay; I will take all of your hugs. :kitteh:


----------



## hallstrigity (Feb 11, 2013)

devoid said:


> It's okay; I will take all of your hugs. :kitteh:



Lol id jostle for positioning - but the online text hug just isn't my cup of tea. Do the NFJ's realize how many NTP's are spinning uncontrollably, hopping from intellectual high to coffee buz at an irate pace while the NFJ's give internet hugs? Lol - the world does need more hugs - but in real life too!!!!!! C-mon the only INFJ's working with me at the food shelf or anything like that have that sparkly TAKEN sign dangling on their hand. Where are the rest of you? I really only ask out of my care for those in need - really :wink:.

IDK what the ENFP's might have to say on my intrusion but seriously - I've noticed some INTJ's loose in public that you almost noticed for 5 seconds and I'm sure there are ooodles hiding in bunkers planning for world domination - go disarm them with a hug!


----------

